
What are people working on in coffee shops? - ohjeez
https://medium.com/the-mission/what-are-people-working-on-in-coffee-shops-cdf351e28b6#.n2p40g63d
======
lsiunsuex
I've wondered the same. Our local coffee shop chain (looking at you, Spot
Coffee), the wifi is horrible, so I go to a Starbucks - there's usually a guy
there - mid 60s or 70s, always by himself, always with a laptop and a book -
I've often wanted to strike a conversation with him, wonder what he's up to,
if he is / was married, if he has kids, etc...

Everyone else is either a dental or medical student - given away by their
scrubs or books and the coffee shop's proximity to that college - or mom
waiting for their kids to get out of the nearby school or dad to meet them
there. Or the first dates (by the conversation questions they ask each other).
Or the business man / women finishing up paper work on their way home.

Maybe I'll ask next time I go...

